# 30 Min training on a Lifecycle



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I had only 30 mins at the gym this morning to get some bike training in. I did a 5 min warmup and then alternated between the hightest level, 1 Min (20th level) standing out of seat with 2 min low level (2) seated spinning as fast as I can. I then repeated this rotation for the remainder of the time.

Here is my question. Given the time limit was this a good way to train. Almost forgot, my goals... Well I am new so I want to improve my stama and my ability to do hills well.

What do you guys think? Remember only 30 min on a Lifecycle....


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

google Tabata Protocol or check out this thread for variations....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=120911


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I've never understood the obsession with "minutes." You body doesn't know minutes and they have little relationship to the real world. 

People don't sprint for 30 seconds or 1 minute or predetermined intervals thereof. They sprint for as long as it takes to get to the top of the next hill, to catch the break or get to the finish line. 

I do the same thing working out. Sprint until the end of this batch of commercials, rest until the blonde finishes 10 reps of calf raises. Sprint on the chorus and rest on the verses of the songs. Sprint for commercials and rest during the show. This still provides short and long periods, but prevents you from mentally or physically programming yourself for clock based times.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*lifecycle*



Muaythaibike said:


> I had only 30 mins at the gym this morning to get some bike training in. I did a 5 min warmup and then alternated between the hightest level, 1 Min (20th level) standing out of seat with 2 min low level (2) seated spinning as fast as I can. I then repeated this rotation for the remainder of the time.
> 
> Here is my question. Given the time limit was this a good way to train. Almost forgot, my goals... Well I am new so I want to improve my stama and my ability to do hills well.
> 
> What do you guys think? Remember only 30 min on a Lifecycle....



When I am forced to use the lifecycle I do the steady state or tempo work with a heart reat near about 80- 80%. the newer lifecycles have power reading in watts which is much more helpful. I disagree with the next poster. the body does know one minute from 20, it just doesn't know 1 mile from 20 miles.:thumbsup:


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

It's exercise, have at it. It's better than nothing..A half an hour is plenty of time for a strenuous cardio workout..


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Obsession with minutes? I agree completely, but my boss is obsessed with them... Therefore, by default I have to be. It is the standard way that most people measure the passage of time..

When was the last time somebody said, lets meet to discuss the budget when the skinny european guys passes miles marker 50...??


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

android said:


> I've never understood the obsession with "minutes." You body doesn't know minutes and they have little relationship to the real world.
> 
> People don't sprint for 30 seconds or 1 minute or predetermined intervals thereof. They sprint for as long as it takes to get to the top of the next hill, to catch the break or get to the finish line.
> 
> I do the same thing working out. Sprint until the end of this batch of commercials, rest until the blonde finishes 10 reps of calf raises. Sprint on the chorus and rest on the verses of the songs. Sprint for commercials and rest during the show. This still provides short and long periods, but prevents you from mentally or physically programming yourself for clock based times.


True, your body doesn't know minutes, but it does have limits to how long (as defined by us as time) it can use a specific energy system. The body needs to train at certain levels for a certain amount of time - time in zone - to train those systems. Bottom-line, you are correct if you are just training to get in general cycling shape, but for training for specific type of events, "time" in zone, as it were, is important.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

For a high intensity workout you really need to warm up _and _ cool down for 15 minutes each, so if you're limited to 1/2 hour I'd do tempo work, at 70-80% HR.


----------

